# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Ajout des balises CODE impossible

## Valente82

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas  valider les balises en ajoutant une rponse !?!

Configuration :
OS : GNU/Linux (Xubuntu)
Firefox 18.0.1
Adblock : activ
JavaScript : activ
Ghostery : dsactiv
Correction orthographique : OK

J'ai l'affichage des bulles d'aide pour chaque balise du forum.

Si je souhaite utiliser cette fonctionnalits, je dois tout saisir manuellement
Ex : [bbcode_x][/bbcode_x]

Pas trs pratique et en plus je ne connais le nom de toutes les balises bbcode.  ::): 

Ce qui est "trange" c'est que dans d'autres forums, je n'ai jamais rencontrs ce problme.

Merci pour vos suggestions  ::):

----------


## Obsidian

C'est trange en effet. Avec le mme quipement, je navigue sans problme sur le site. 

Qu'entends-tu par  je n'arrive pas  valider  ? Obtiens-tu quand mme des balises dans le texte quand tu cliques sur les boutons, balises qui ventuellement ne donneraient aucun rendu  la prvisualisation, ou bien les boutons sont-ils compltement inoprants ?

As-tu essay de dsactiver AdBlock le temps de l'dition ?

Est-ce que tous les boutons prsentent le mme problme ?

----------


## Auteur

bonsoir,

il est fort probable que tu utilises l'diteur WYSIWYG  qui ne fonctionne pas du tout dans ce forum voir :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d10...e/#post5958287

Utilise l'diteur standard :
"Tableau de bord -> Modifier vos Options"
En bas de page dans "Options diverses" choisis "Editeur Standard - Contrle de formatage supplmentaires"

----------


## Valente82

Merci pour vos rponses.



> Obtiens-tu quand mme des balises dans le texte quand tu cliques sur les boutons


Non ! J'ai simplement les bulles d'aides. Ex avec #: "Ajouter la balise [code]"




> As-tu essay de dsactiver AdBlock le temps de l'dition ?


Bingo !
Les balises fonctionnent !

Je sais pas ce qui bug avec Adblock Plus et peut importe car j'utilise un fichier hosts... et j'ai jamais dsinstall le module.




> il est fort probable que tu utilises l'diteur WYSIWYG


Merci pour l'info, j'ai essay les deux autres diteurs et le problme est identique.  J'ai remis la valeur par dfaut "diteur standard + balises"

Je passe le sujet en rsolu, et encore merci pour votre rapidit  ::ccool::

----------


## Obsidian

Tant mieux si a fonctionne mais




> Je sais pas ce qui bug avec Adblock Plus et peut importe car j'utilise un fichier hosts... et j'ai jamais dsinstall le module.


Une page vBulletin, spcialement si elle contient une bote d'dition, fait appel  plusieurs fichiers JavaScript *.js externes et distincts. Les URL qui les pointent ne contiennent qu'un chemin relatif sans nom de serveur, mais il est possible qu'un filtre pos automatiquement aprs avoir bloqu une publicit par exemple, ait choisi de filtrer tout ou partie de ces fichiers de script.

----------


## Valente82

Merci pour ce complment d'info.

Pour le JavaScript bloqu par une URL filtr par Adblock (si j'ai bien compris)... cela dpasse mes comptences  ::): 

En postant mon message et si j'avais bien relu l'expos de mon problme... j'avais la solution !

Bon, pour ce-soir il est trop tard... mais demain... promis, je me flagelle en place publique !

----------

